# Straighten me out here.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My puter was running slow so I called Hughes net to see what was the deal. In the course of things, I asked (IF im running U Tubes, and I put it on full screen, does that use mega???)? Im not sure of what he said.

Does running U tubes on full screen use up more bytes? than if its on the regular screen??


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

The U tube player I use just expands the information, the data stream is still the same. Watching in full screen mode may tax you cpu and video card more but should not impact you network.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

Your data download is called bandwidth. You could possibly use more bandwidth depending on the quality / size of picture you have selected.

Look in the bottom right corner of the video box to see the quality level selected. The higher the quality the higher the bandwidth usage.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

farmerj said:


> Your data download is called bandwidth. You could possibly use more bandwidth depending on the quality / size of picture you have selected.
> 
> Look in the bottom right corner of the video box to see the quality level selected. The higher the quality the higher the bandwidth usage.


If you are viewing in High resolution 780 and above which is HD yes then you sure could be using hop more bandwidth. I notice that when I had a slower speed and used full screen on HD and sometimes the video would stop trying to catch up. Now at a higher speed I seldom have that happen.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

At least 4 times on this very board we have told you that watching videos eats up your allowed high speed usage from Hughes and then they throttle you back for the rest of your billing period, meaning they slow you down.
Why does it still surprise you when your computer (internet) slows down?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AS TO THE ABOVE< Cause I updated to a better deal that I thought , as I was led to believe, that I would get a lot more U Tube time. It was better, but I didn't realize that even the new deal had limits. Im just trying to find if I use more whatever with a full screen than with the normal screen.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Watching video full screen can slow your downloads.. The reason is, the CPU and memory is working harder... It allows less time for the computer to do other things.. When your CPU is taxed with full screen video, it has to wait for a point it can do other things, like tell the network card to pull more info into the computer, then store that info... 

We don't talk about IRQ's (interrupt requests) like we used to back in the windows 3.1 days and such, but if you have one piece of hardware sucking up resources, then other pieces of hardware have to wait longer for their turn to do their thing... 

It is a lot more complicated than what I'm saying, but that's the simple explanation. Especially if you have an older and slower computer.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

On your Youtube video, in the lower right corner, there is a gear icon. Click it and it indicates your settings and allows you to change them. If the setting is 240 or 144 you are NOT using as much bandwidth as a higher setting _*even if you make the image full screen.*_ It just will not have the resolution and your video driver will be working a little harder to interpolate the image. If you select "auto" and let your bandwidth determine your setting, all bets are off.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> My puter was running slow so I called Hughes net to see what was the deal. In the course of things, I asked (IF im running U Tubes, and I put it on full screen, does that use mega???)? Im not sure of what he said.
> 
> Does running U tubes on full screen use up more bytes? than if its on the regular screen??


No, viewing the same clip at full screen doesn't use more bandwidth, but it uses more resources in your own computer to render the larger animation. In fact I noticed a slowdown of my own machine while watching video clips recently. It turns out that I was pushing the 2 gigs of memory I had to the limit. I added more memory and the problem went away.

That said, I used to use Hughes. You could be getting FAPed, where they cut your bandwidth down to 56K (dialup speed) for 24 hours if you use too much bandwidth, in accordance with their Fair Access Policy (FAP). Take a look at your usage. Hughes tech support can tell you if you are being FAPed.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

But in 144p to HD at 360p and if it is set Full screen at auto which plays most of the time at the higher end at 360p That does take more bandwidth, cause it is showing HD content instead of a much lower content as in 144p.
But Nope if the viewing is still done at 144p and just bumped to full screen NO the bandwidth does not increase, so no increase in download usage.
So what you want to ale sure the box is not checked that says Auto. As that will kick the usage to 360p and will use more bandwidth, regardless of what screen size is used.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When I was talking to the Hughes net rep, I saw the gear at the lower R hand corner, and it had 3 speeds, 3 something, 1 something and a 2 digit speed like 14. I didn't see any auto. Now, in wanting to check it, I cant find the gear.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

If you look at this screen shot you will see the amounts you can choose.
Anywhere from auto and 144p to 1080p.
1080 being the very highest amount of Bandwidth as that is the highest HD video quality.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had the 360 as tops. then 240, then144 and no auto that I remember


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

If you click on that little arrow to the right of the auto that should bring up the rest of the list. Or try signing out and then back in, and then click on that little arrow and the whole menu for the different resolutions should be there.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As I said, I cant find the gear now at the lower R corner.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> As I said, I cant find the gear now at the lower R corner.


Do you still have it set to full screen??


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes at full screen it is hidden, but if you move your mouse the bar on the top shows and so does the bottom bar where all those things are. 
So when viewing those bars go away and are hidden, they show again when the mouse is moved, BUT only for a few short seconds, then they disappear again, sort of like when you set a computer to hide the address bar or Tool bar and such things as that.
If you want to see those things all the time just expand the viewing area with that bigger rectangular looking box. Then it will only expand the video to half again as big.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Now I don't use full screen now.


----------

